# Survival Myths -- fact or fiction?



## Carol (Jan 25, 2011)

Moss always grows thickest on the north side of tree trunks?  

Drinking water from a cactus?  

Quick read on some outdoor survival factoids 



http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/survival/water/2010/05/survival-myths


----------



## Omar B (Jan 25, 2011)

Much of that is pretty on the money, doesn't beat the Army Survuval Guide though, been using that since I was a Cub Scout.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 26, 2011)

Good article, but could have done without the frostbite photo.  Ew.


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ew on the urine one.


----------



## Joe1957 (Mar 22, 2011)

now you can just pick up your survival tech from, man vrs wild.

Afther watching that show or even the other one which, name slips my mind, not sure I could do all they do to survive.
I have never been a bug eater.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2011)

Carol said:


> Moss always grows thickest on the north side of tree trunks?
> 
> Drinking water from a cactus?
> 
> ...


 
ummm...aaaaa.... Carol....first....aaaa where is your maglite......aaaaa....well....how do I put this....you see....well...there are...umm... no cactus in NH :uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2011)

Some things I've learned about survival...
Find a stream always follow it downstream... it will eventually bring you to civilization. A house/cabin or town. 
Burying yourself in leaves during the night will help retain body heat as the spaces in between the leaves will trap the warm air. Only trouble you gotta worry about is a bug/snake/other creepy crawly wanting to join you. 
If you know you're being searched for when you're lost then if you have a fire going, green leaves, wood will help create smoke from your fire making it easier to find you... at night use dry wood for brighter firelight. Also if you're lost and you know they're looking for you... get to a spot where you can be seen (clearing, wide-river bank, etc) and STAY there, no point in making the SAR guys walk up on a place and say to one another... "well they *were* here a little while ago..."  



Blade96 said:


> Ew on the urine one.





Joe1957 said:


> now you can just pick up your survival tech from, man vs wild.



That's where the urine drinking comes from. :lol:


----------

